# Konoha Country Club Convo # 4: Four Months Left in 2020



## Yamato (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder what else is gonna happen  

Plagues, famous people deaths, fires, earthquakes, hurricanes, floodings, etc. 


Predict what we have next soon. 

GO!


----------



## Nataly (Aug 15, 2020)

Isn't 2020 just lovely
Not!


----------



## lacey (Aug 15, 2020)

On one hand, it feels wrong to want the year to be over so that next year can come. You essentially waste your time hoping for an uncertain future. Depending on who things go, it can become a near constant cycle.

On the other hand, the last several years have been an ordeal, with it all coming to a head this year. I still hold hope for the future, but the ice is thin.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 15, 2020)

I didn't even notice the new convo has been made 
@Raiden will you sticky it


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 15, 2020)

Quarantine ain't so bad


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 15, 2020)

This year has either been bad or passed by in a breeze. At least the next year seems on the horizon, and hopefully a better one 



Yamato said:


> I wonder what else is gonna happen



Woke up to kissmanga and kissanime shut down, been mainly using those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2020)

Ah yeah. Pirate sites are getting shut down


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 16, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Ah yeah. Pirate sites are getting shut down



My bookmarks 

Then again, more time to do other things I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I didn't even notice the new convo has been made
> @Raiden will you sticky it



Done!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Quarantine ain't so bad



Are there a lot of social restrictions where you're at?


----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2020)

Crazy thunderstorms and firenado in North Cal


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Are there a lot of social restrictions where you're at?


Yes, there's a lot in some ways, Michigan hasn't locked back down or anything but everything is at reduced capacity. Yet I know it can't get worse because even if it was locked down again we are ready.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Yes, there's a lot in some ways, Michigan hasn't locked back down or anything but everything is at reduced capacity. Yet I know it can't get worse because even if it was locked down again we are ready.



Are people wearing masks?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 19, 2020)

I saw Godzilla nendoroid figurine and really want to buy one.sadly i have to save up in this economy


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2020)

I want one too .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2020)

Another convo already


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Another convo already



YES. I could raise the limit a bit.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2020)

Raiden said:


> YES. I could raise the limit a bit.


DO IT

Who is with me?


----------



## Yamato (Aug 20, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Nataly (Aug 20, 2020)

The convos seem to be going fast, so why not increase the post limit and see how it goes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Fervent Enigma !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 21, 2020)

Cardcaptor Sakura is a legit anime, first time watching this classic


----------



## wibisana (Aug 21, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Cardcaptor Sakura is a legit anime, first time watching this classic


I remember liking it when it war aired on national tv.

So yeah its Classic anime on Indonesia standard. Along with Saint Saiya, DB/DBZ, Sailormoon, Shinchan, etc.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 21, 2020)

Tho what i remember the most is the episodic thing when they need to catch a card/monster or something


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Fervent Enigma, have a good one 


Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Fervent Enigma !!!



The mouse is up early today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Aug 22, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Cardcaptor Sakura is a legit anime, first time watching this classic





wibisana said:


> Tho what i remember the most is the episodic thing when they need to catch a card/monster or something



Dash card is best card


----------



## wibisana (Aug 23, 2020)

Indonesia is so "ducky"/follow stuff.

I mean now biking/bicycle become a new trend, many people suddenly do it.
Price went up

Lmao


I've been biking like from elementary school to highschool
I do it not because that was the trend.smfh


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Follow your heart not the trends


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 24, 2020)

This is not likely to be worthy of its own thread, so I shall post it, here.

Some 3-ring binders have the rings exactly in the center of the binder, but most have the rings slightly off-center, and that annoys me greatly, since I am very fond of symmetry.

What does everyone else say about this? Why are the rings in most 3-ring binders not in the center?


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 25, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Indonesia is so "ducky"/follow stuff.
> 
> I mean now biking/bicycle become a new trend, many people suddenly do it.
> Price went up
> ...



Cycling 

Kind of undecided about following trends because sometimes it can be beneficial in finding/learning about a new activity which one might be good at and actually enjoy doing 



~M~ said:


> *Follow your heart not the trends*



But generally agree with this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is not likely to be worthy of its own thread, so I shall post it, here.
> 
> Some 3-ring binders have the rings exactly in the center of the binder, but *most have the rings slightly off-center*, and that annoys me greatly, since I am very fond of symmetry.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Why are the rings in most 3-ring binders not in the center?



I didn't notice that actually 

I'm satisfied as long as they serve their purpose to file important paper/notes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Cycling
> 
> Kind of undecided about following trends because sometimes it can be beneficial in finding/learning about a new activity which one might be good at and actually enjoy doing
> 
> ...


isnt Singapore generally great place to do cycling?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2020)

i remember a year ago it was flower/plant trend, there was a rumor/news that someone was offered $10-20K ( a prize of new car) for his laceleaf flower


similar to dutch tulip mania


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah you never know what investment will truly blow up


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 25, 2020)

Again, I would rather not make an entire thread for this, so I shall ask it, here.

This past weekend, I decided to get a credit card from my bank, despite the fact that I do not need such a card. The only reason for which I did so was so that I could prove that I can repay money that I borrow, so that I can eventually take out a mortgage when I am seeking my own place of residence.

However, I am very displeased and annoyed that I did that, because I felt a great sense of pride at being so good at managing my finances that I do not need to borrow money. I had been hoping to find another way to establish credit, to defy the system, but I instead played by the rules of the system, which goes against my principles. I absolutely dislike working with the system; I like to defy the system whenever possible, so I am worried that I compromised my principle, that I somehow betrayed a vital aspect of myself.

What does everyone else think of that? Did I compromise my principles by getting a credit card?


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 26, 2020)

wibisana said:


> isnt Singapore generally great place to do cycling?


 
Not sure about here being a great place for that but cycling in general is an activity encouraged/promoted by the govt since a few yrs back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 26, 2020)

i mean when i look at video, Singapore seems not crowded with traffic and kind of neat/clean city.
unlike this city i usually work in (unless get posted in project site)

btw this one seems nice enough, because many road isnt as nice as this  lol
here more chaotic one
8 fuking years ago, while cars and motorcycle is sold everyyear,the population grow while the road isnt growing


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 26, 2020)

wibisana said:


> i mean when i look at video, Singapore seems not crowded with traffic and kind of neat/clean city.
> unlike this city i usually work in (unless get posted in project site)
> 
> btw this one seems nice enough, because many road isnt as nice as this  lol
> ...



It's a clean city but how heavy the traffic is depends on the area(CBD, school areas esp the popular ones) and timing(mornings/evenings) also. From what I see, it's always crowded in the mornings when my siblings and I are driven to school. But no kind of traffic jam scene like in the 2 videos, where nothing moves for a prolonged period. I think closest to that would be at the causeway, formerly before covid. 

Think we are generally the same as any city. And video will only/mostly display the nice things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 27, 2020)

I am making life changing decision right now

My wife ask me to be self employed if my employer keep shitting on us


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 28, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I am making life changing decision right now
> 
> My wife ask me to be self employed if my employer keep shitting on us



Sorry to hear that but all the best wibisana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Sorry to hear that but all the best wibisana.


Yeah i hope this will be the best for me, move onward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Aug 28, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Again, I would rather not make an entire thread for this, so I shall ask it, here.
> 
> This past weekend, I decided to get a credit card from my bank, despite the fact that I do not need such a card. The only reason for which I did so was so that I could prove that I can repay money that I borrow, so that I can eventually take out a mortgage when I am seeking my own place of residence.
> 
> ...




About the binder rings, never noticed any of them being off  and as mystic said at least it does it’s job then I ain’t complaining. 



As for credit cards, I find them a good and mostly simple way to establish credit plus many cards offer nice perks such as cash back and the like so you can earn rewards points to use on travel, free gift cards and many other nice things.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 29, 2020)

Yamato said:


> As for credit cards, I find them a good and mostly simple way to establish credit plus many cards offer nice perks such as cash back and the like so you can earn rewards points to use on travel, free gift cards and many other nice things.



I now have the card, and I shall use it when I next go grocery shopping, but I plan to use it very sparingly, only once or twice per month, to avoid being tempted into spending extravagant amounts with it.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 29, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I now have the card, and I shall use it when I next go grocery shopping, but I plan to use it very sparingly, only once or twice per month, to avoid being tempted into spending extravagant amounts with it.


That's not bad and if you're good on managing your finances and are wise on spending choices, then it's not too much of a problem of avoiding maxing out your card within like a few weeks


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 29, 2020)

Hot morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 29, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Hot morning


go to beach and jump in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 29, 2020)

wibisana said:


> go to beach and jump in



But lazy to go out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 30, 2020)

I just found out that coriander leaves/leaf can be used for cooking

In Indonesia its "fruit" is the one commonly to be used as flavour, like if you remember my tempe, you can actually add grinded coriander seed/fruit to make it taste better

It cant remember a recipe that use its leaves/leaf tho. I dont even remember have seen those in market

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 31, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I just found out that *coriander leaves/leaf* can be used for cooking
> 
> In Indonesia its "fruit" is the one commonly to be used as flavour, like if you remember my tempe, you can actually add grinded coriander seed/fruit to make it taste better
> 
> It cant remember a recipe that use its leaves/leaf tho. I dont even remember have seen those in market



Can use in nasi briyani or nasi bamia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 31, 2020)

Also, spreading the joy and usage of this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Again, I would rather not make an entire thread for this, so I shall ask it, here.
> 
> This past weekend, I decided to get a credit card from my bank, despite the fact that I do not need such a card. The only reason for which I did so was so that I could prove that I can repay money that I borrow, so that I can eventually take out a mortgage when I am seeking my own place of residence.
> 
> ...


It's better to work inside a system that achieves your goals and is outside your comfort zone, than to simply fail based on principle. It's the right thing to use a credit card because its the most painless way to build your credit score from the beginning.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 31, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Can use in nasi briyani or nasi bamia


While Nasi Briyani is "common overhere" i cant say it is something that people love to eat, 1 it is expensive 
In general India/ME food is also not that common.unlike Chinese and modified/asimilated Indian food (something like rendang etc) 
So in most tradisional market coliander leaf isnt something that is commonly sold. (I can be wrong tho, since afaik i very rarely see a recipe using those leaf)


So I was browsing some cooking video
It says use coliander leaf and I look it up, what is coliander and Indonesia we only commonly use the seed, to cook meaty stuff

And btw that bread + tarik tea i think i can use it to win next competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry for bad English and the topic jumping all over the place lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 31, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Sorry for bad English and the topic jumping all over the place lol



Your English is good 



wibisana said:


> And btw that bread + tarik tea



 Teh tarik is nice but prefer to pair up with a chicken/meat or gravy than eat it plain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 31, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Your English is good
> 
> 
> 
> Teh tarik is nice but prefer to pair up with a chicken/meat or gravy than eat it plain


told NPR
I prolly will go with this + normal cheap tea tho. Idk i want to try stuffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 31, 2020)

wibisana said:


> told NPR
> I prolly will go with this + normal cheap tea tho. Idk i want to try stuffs



Ondeh ondeh 

Here usually green colour, and the top got sprinkles of grated coconut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 31, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Ondeh ondeh
> 
> Here usually green colour, and the top got sprinkles of grated coconut


Lmao from the appearance over here the only green + grated coconut would be klepon
But it is way different with onde2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Aug 31, 2020)

Indonesian onde2 is sturdy and have green beans filling and sesame full of outer membrane
While when i google
Ondeh2 singapore it is Indonesian "Klepon" lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2020)

~M~ said:


> It's better to work inside a system that achieves your goals and is outside your comfort zone, than to simply fail based on principle. It's the right thing to use a credit card because its the most painless way to build your credit score from the beginning.



Yes, you are correct, and that is not the only time that I have done something that I did not wish to do; since I was transferred to a new location in the company for which I work, I have needed to several times take a toll road to reach my work site, since the company's own shuttle service is temporarily suspended due to the pandemic. As much as I dislike driving on toll roads, doing so has not been especially difficult, so it is not a major hassle. I also previously was determined to live in the same town in which I currently am living for the rest of my life, but I have since decided that I wish to move into my grandmother's house, and she lives on town over from where I currently live, because doing that is my best option.

In each of those situations, I have adapted my perspective, so I prefer to say that I have not compromised my beliefs, I have instead demonstrated my flexibility and gained new experiences.


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 1, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Indonesian onde2 is sturdy and have green beans filling and sesame full of outer membrane
> While when i google
> Ondeh2 singapore it is Indonesian "Klepon" lol



Yeah, just googled it too. I think ours and MY ondeh ondeh is the same 

There is even a cake version. It's popular but I don't like the taste actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 1, 2020)

i have a confession/dirty little secret

so I found out these Japanese Vtuber and kind of addicted to them.i mean i cant even understand what they say lol.
but i have the urge to support (pay and stuff, tho i have never do  that far, i only subscribed to them, lol)


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> DO IT
> 
> Who is with me?



I can maybe do it by 100.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2020)

man some people just scary


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2020)

the fuck, the fact that at min 45 i learned that she got acquitted really fucking got me. its obvious she did it. fuck. i hate humanity.

man Im depressed right now, mother fucker


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2020)

@Subarashii 
People actually hurt a dog and pretend they are saving it to get views
WTF
The world is so fucking stupid


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2020)

There's fake animal rescue channels? wtf.

I heard animal shelters are overrun .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 2, 2020)

wibisana said:


> @Subarashii
> People actually hurt a dog and pretend they are saving it to get views
> WTF
> The world is so fucking stupid


I heard about that recently and it's horrible...
The vid I saw was a pup with a snake wrapped around it.


----------



## Subarashii (Sep 2, 2020)

wibisana said:


> @Subarashii
> People actually hurt a dog and pretend they are saving it to get views
> WTF
> The world is so fucking stupid


Well this is the worst 
I mean, I know so many accounts that do fake pranks, and fake give aways, and fake *insert activity here* but this is the bottom of barrel


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2020)

wibisana said:


> man some people just scary


She's got a very oval head.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2020)

Mider T said:


> She's got a very oval head.


i see


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 3, 2020)

wibisana said:


> @Subarashii
> *People actually hurt a dog and pretend they are saving it to get views*
> WTF
> The world is so fucking stupid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 5, 2020)

So i've been posted at very old city Semarang
When i have days offs i spent it to sleep or watch anime/movie etc. But i've been missing so much chance to sight seeing this beautiful city lol
Especially in "old city" area where old building is preserved

I think that is one of the oldest Church in Java/Indonesia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 5, 2020)

wibisana said:


> So i've been posted at very old city Semarang
> When i have days offs i spent it to sleep or watch anime/movie etc. But i've been missing so much chance to sight seeing this beautiful city lol
> Especially in "old city" area where old building is preserved
> 
> I think that is one of the oldest Church in Java/Indonesia


It’s always nice to go sightseeing around the area. 
I got a few places in mind that are a few hours drive away only to check out. Maybe once it cools off. 
Well I did visit one place on my list after a fishing trip. 

It’s 114 degrees today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2020)

It was 80 in NY today. I went out and lost my energy early. 

Also had a horrendous ice coffee from DD.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 5, 2020)

Raiden said:


> It was 80 in NY today. I went out and lost my energy early.
> 
> Also had a horrendous ice coffee from DD.


Why was it horrendous


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 6, 2020)

wibisana said:


> So i've been posted at very old city Semarang
> When i have days offs i spent it to sleep or watch anime/movie etc. But i've been missing so much chance to sight seeing this beautiful city lol
> Especially in "old city" area where old building is preserved
> 
> I think that is one of the oldest Church in Java/Indonesia



Agree with Yamato, preserved/historic national sites make for good sightseeing and photos 



Yamato said:


> It’s 114 degrees today





Raiden said:


> It was 80 in NY today. I went out and lost my energy early.
> 
> Also had a horrendous ice coffee from DD.



Dunkin' Donuts? I like the donuts more, esp strawberry frosted. 

Those are high temperatures 

Take care, both of you and maybe, better weather/rain there soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Why was it horrendous


Because its from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2020)

@Yamato they put too much sugar in my latte.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2020)

@Mysticreader i like bostom creme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 6, 2020)

I can't remember if I tried their Boston Cream before.

But yeah, I always preferred Krispy Kreme 
I got their pumpkin spice dozen few days ago.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 6, 2020)

116 degrees  

Took my dog out for a walk in the morning and even then it was mega hot already. He quickly jumped into our front pond when we got back


----------



## wibisana (Sep 6, 2020)

Yamato said:


> 116 degrees
> 
> Took my dog out for a walk in the morning and even then it was mega hot already. He quickly jumped into our front pond when we got back


it will be way cooler/colder if you measure it with celcius


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 6, 2020)

It's cooling off here in Michigan while so many other places stay hot, I think it was at 70 F all day today  

I made chocolate chips scones today, a great snack, just be sure not to over-mix it and they're a crumbly treat.


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Bday @Yamato!

Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 7, 2020)

Yeah HBD \o/


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I can't remember if I tried their Boston Cream before.
> 
> But yeah, I always preferred Krispy Kreme
> I got their pumpkin spice dozen few days ago.



Lit. I don't have a KK close to me sadly.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2020)

happy b day @Yamato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 8, 2020)

I wish someone treat me a birthday party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2020)

Lmao!


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 9, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I wish someone treat me a birthday party



Cute otters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2020)

Happy birthday @Yamato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Happy birthday @Yamato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks guys 

Got to enjoy staring at fire in the back mountains for my birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Got to enjoy staring at fire in the back mountains for my birthday


Sound like a bush fire here in Sydney


----------



## wibisana (Sep 10, 2020)

I bought something that make me able to steam something

Cant wait to make some delicious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

@wibisana @Yamato This week's POTW theme might be of interest to you. Food pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I bought something that make me able to steam something
> 
> Cant wait to make some delicious



How timely! Steam something and take a shot or two 

I had gado gado today.


@6.22

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> How timely! Steam something and take a shot or two
> 
> I had gado gado today.
> 
> ...


I ll try
It will be very rough weeks/months ahead
Im doing 2-3 person works since this company is so shitty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2020)

Also its been a long time i havent eat healthy stuff like gado2 lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Also its been a long time i havent eat healthy stuff like gado2 lol



Not sure if it's considered healthy since I like to fill my plate with keropok and the peanut sauce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Not sure if it's considered healthy since I like to fill my plate with keropok and the peanut sauce


it has veggies in it, a lot of veggies lol. Indonesian consider it as healthy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Also its been a long time i havent eat healthy stuff like gado2 lol



Shall save you a plate tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 11, 2020)

The smoke is pretty bad today. Can’t even see the mountains in the back anymore


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

@wibisana Late post but as promised 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Yamato said:


> The smoke is pretty bad today. Can’t even see the mountains in the back anymore



Take care and watch out in case of fire spreading around your area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2020)

man im hungry again


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

wibisana said:


> man im hungry again



It should be a late breakfast or early lunch time for you soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> It should be a late breakfast or early lunch time for you soon


well I ate Soto for breakfast but already hungry again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Sep 12, 2020)

I always want to make these, The back story of the food is just unique and great, i think i had shared it, basically Sultan himself made these "sausage" from chicken so his poor people can taste the deliciousness of Dutch/european food

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 12, 2020)

Because it is damn hard
I bought the frozen food version


And use "steamer" which is basically just $1 bamboo basket to steam some and fry some

It basically make regular pot able to steam food.

And these are the result

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 12, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Because it is damn hard
> I bought the frozen food version
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like fried popiah/spring roll and I'm hungry for them now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Looks like fried popiah/spring roll and I'm hungry for them now


Yeah in Indonesia we have this and Lumpia. And I think the Lumpia is the one equivalent to Popiah.

The Sosis Solo / Solo Sausage's official history credited Sultan as the "inventor". He tasted european's sausage and then try to make cheap version of it for his people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

The cooking contest seems interesting. Since Nat isn’t around, is anyone else hosting the next cooking contest? I’ll love to have ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2020)

@wibisana that looks awesome. do you do it often?



Sabo said:


> The cooking contest seems interesting. Since Nat isn’t around, is anyone else hosting the next cooking contest? I’ll love to have ago.



Velvet and Nataly did it together. Maybe you and @Velvet can have a convo about it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @wibisana that looks awesome. do you do it often?
> 
> 
> 
> Velvet and Nataly did it together. Maybe you and @Velvet can have a convo about it?


nah jut sometimes
i hate doing dishes (i dont have dishwasher)


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2020)

wibisana said:


> nah jut sometimes
> i hate doing dishes (i dont have dishwasher)



Me neither. I can't mentally bring myself to cook.


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 13, 2020)

Cooking is ok, takeout is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 14, 2020)

Lumpia 
Didn’t know they were also called that in Indonesia. I just knew if the Filipino ones. 

Also the rolls you bought kinda reminds me of Taiwanese chicken rolls 



Had some for my grandma’s birthday today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Sep 14, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Lumpia
> Didn’t know they were also called that in Indonesia. I just knew if the Filipino ones.
> 
> Also the rolls you bought kinda reminds me of Taiwanese chicken rolls
> ...


yeaah i just google it, it seems the same food lol
pretty rare that Ph have same name of food with Indonesia


----------



## wibisana (Sep 14, 2020)

Lumpia/Lunpia to be exact Semarang version.
What's the difference with other city?

its filling is mainly from Bamboo shoots. i bought it at streetfood vendor just now, i can buy the frozen food version but meh, i want to eat it right away


----------



## wibisana (Sep 14, 2020)

oh and BTW, the sosis  solo/sausage's membrane is more soft, while the lumpia is crispy


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The cooking contest seems interesting. Since Nat isn’t around, is anyone else hosting the next cooking contest? I’ll love to have ago.



*Yes hello  Hi! I am the original creator of the cooking contest!   I hope you been enjoying it!

Currently Nat is not around so I am hosting the next constest as per usual which will be in October! Yay! *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Yes hello  Hi! I am the original creator of the cooking contest!   I hope you been enjoying it!
> 
> Currently Nat is not around so I am hosting the next constest as per usual which will be in October! Yay! *


Thanks Velvet. I’ve only came back to NF for about a month after a 4 years hiatus. Contest outside of art sections are always refreshing. Looking forward to the Oct one. Please tag me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Thanks Velvet. I’ve only came back to NF for about a month after a 4 years hiatus. Contest outside of art sections are always refreshing. Looking forward to the Oct one. Please tag me.



More food pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Thanks Velvet. I’ve only came back to NF for about a month after a 4 years hiatus. Contest outside of art sections are always refreshing. Looking forward to the Oct one. Please tag me.



*Welcome back Sabo! 

I'm so glad you'll be joining us! Will add you to the tag list yiss!*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2020)

~M~ said:


>


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2020)

~M~ said:


>





Sabo said:


>





Mysticreader said:


>


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


>





Mysticreader said:


>



 we are on the same wavelength


----------



## Yamato (Sep 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Damn.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 21, 2020)

Jakarta went to lockdown again, ICU is overcrowded
5 people on our work site got corona, thankfully none from our company got contracted


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

I have relatives living in Jakarta. Hope they will get thru this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Sep 21, 2020)

High


----------



## Yamato (Sep 21, 2020)

Europe is seeing a surge again too. 
So much for wanting to visit the UK next spring/summer  
Wanted to this summer, but nope. 



Sloan said:


> High


Low


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Europe is seeing a surge again too.
> So much for wanting to visit the UK next spring/summer
> Wanted to this summer, but nope.
> 
> ...


I’m based in Australia and I woundn’t even come here for a holiday right now, needless to say Europe or anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 21, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Europe is seeing a surge again too.
> So much for wanting to visit the UK next spring/summer
> Wanted to this summer, but nope.
> 
> ...



Can you go


----------



## wibisana (Sep 22, 2020)

im getting fatter


----------



## Yamato (Sep 22, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Can you go


I probably could, but wouldn’t want to for obvious reasons 



wibisana said:


> im getting fatter


That’s like a common trend because of ‘rona


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 22, 2020)

I give zero fucks about coronavirus and won't let it stop me living. I was visiting Greece for much of last week, seemed pretty nice. Without tourists these places are fucked.

I already laid out my views in the CV thread.

I really wouldn't worry about visiting the UK, just be sensible. I am typing this on a busy tube train where everyone is wearing a mask.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 22, 2020)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I give zero fucks about coronavirus and won't let it stop me living. I was visiting Greece for much of last week, seemed pretty nice. Without tourists these places are fucked.
> 
> I already laid out my views in the CV thread.
> 
> I really wouldn't worry about visiting the UK, just be sensible. I am typing this on a busy tube train where everyone is wearing a mask.


Right. Like I’m mostly fine and one of the reasons is because of quarantine for two weeks when you visit another country.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 22, 2020)

Yeah that sucks. I wanted to visit Portugal but when I get back I'd have to do a 2 week quarantine. But I am lucky that most countries don't make UK citizens quarantine on arrival. Loads of countries are so desperate for tourist money that they don't care.


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 24, 2020)

Only now noticing a new threads column on the main page. Kind of helpful, is this new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 25, 2020)

I just got offered a job at the interview and when I got home they told me there wasn't a position form me


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 25, 2020)

Sucks to hear that dude. What was the role?


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 26, 2020)

@~M~ Sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 26, 2020)

yeah that sucks


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 26, 2020)

As always there was nothing to worry about, I have another interview Monday.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 26, 2020)

Second round or another company?


----------



## wibisana (Sep 26, 2020)

i'll be buying those frozen foodversion today
yummy

(tbh i never had one lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 29, 2020)

wibisana said:


> i'll be buying those frozen foodversion today
> yummy
> 
> (tbh i never had one lol)



Prefer red bean ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 29, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Prefer red bean ones


btw i havent have a chance lol
kind of busy
maybe tonight or tomorow


----------



## Yamato (Sep 30, 2020)

The plain Mantou is pretty good with condensed milk


----------



## wibisana (Sep 30, 2020)

there only 2 frozen food mantou version
plain and chocolates

i bought minipao instead lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 30, 2020)

Yamato said:


> plain Mantou




Plain mantou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2020)

Those look good rn .


----------



## Yamato (Oct 2, 2020)

Happy Mid Autumn Festival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 2, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Happy Mid Autumn Festival


what is that?
excuse my sorry tropical ass


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Happy Mid Autumn Festival





wibisana said:


> what is that?
> excuse my sorry tropical ass



Time for Mooncakes and lantern

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Velvet (Oct 2, 2020)

*Y E E T*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Oct 2, 2020)

wibisana said:


> what is that?
> excuse my sorry tropical ass


East Asian and pretty much pan Asian celebrating for the moon and harvest. 

Taiwanese like to have mooncakes and feasts with family and in Taiwan they also like doing grills/cookouts. 
I remember my mom saying when she was younger they'd celebrate it a lot and practically worshipped the moon but when astronauts landed on the moon the whole worshipping moon thing died down because they figured the moon was just a giant piece of rock  

The Chinese celebrate it the same way. 
Not sure if the Japanese celebrate as heavily but I think Koreans and Vietnamese celebrate it too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Oct 2, 2020)

@mr_shadow come here, lets discuss chinese/india/Indonesian harvest celeration
oh, i see, Indonesian also used to celebrate harvest, dedicated to devi/goddess of Sridevi, goddess of rice, harvest and prosperity in general, (she is also Vishnu's wife)
tho, its been like a while i see real harvest celebration, maybe because Indonesian is tansitioning into industrial nation, so very few farmer left

tho weirdly when I read local Indonesian wiki, for some reason in some places, usually still have "active" sultanate/palace the harvest celebration is "moved"/appropriated into Muhammad's Bday celebration. that Muhammad Bday is still running to this day  

i just  know that it used to be hindu celebration for Lakhsmi/Sridevi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 2, 2020)

Yamato said:


> The Chinese celebrate it the same way.



That's because Taiwanese are Chinese.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 2, 2020)

Naww


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Lots of talk about Asian heritage and culture here. 



mr_shadow said:


> That's because Taiwanese are Chinese.


Imagine saying this to a Taiwanese nationalist


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lots of talk about Asian heritage and culture here.



Do share with us the food and traditions from Down Under

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Do share with us the food and traditions from Down Under



The Pho is Sydney is likely better than in my father's home town.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 6, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> That's because Taiwanese are Chinese.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Back in the office after 3 months of working from home. 0 local transmission cases after almost 2 weeks here. Feels a little different. Bit harder to log into NF for the entire day, today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 6, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Back in the office after 3 months of working from home. 0 local transmission cases after almost 2 weeks here. Feels a little different. Bit harder to log into NF for the entire day, today


5 months here or more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 5 months here or more


Well, yeah, since March here too.. on and off the office periodically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 7, 2020)

Had Nasi padang takeaway for lunch today @wibisana. It was nice, still feel bloated now 





Sabo said:


> The Pho is Sydney is likely better than in my father's home town.



Looks delicious 



Sabo said:


> Back in the office after 3 months of working from home. 0 local transmission cases after almost 2 weeks here. Feels a little different. *Bit harder to log into NF for the entire day, today *



Didn't you just start that OL event 

Or was it just a voting poll, haven't really checked it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 7, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Had Nasi padang takeaway for lunch today @wibisana. It was nice, still feel bloated now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ate those like practially everyday, love it, tho too much is like a bad news for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 7, 2020)

wibisana said:


> *ate those like practially everyday, love it,* tho too much is like a bad news for you.



Y-you are feasting everyday 

But enak indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 7, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Y-you are feasting everyday
> 
> But enak indeed


well its cheapest kind of food around, $1 gave you rice with those veggie stuff + chicken/rendang/etc. tho the pepper is like a punishment for my a**h*le

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Had Nasi padang takeaway for lunch today @wibisana. It was nice, still feel bloated now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just registration for now. Need another day or so. Need more nominations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 7, 2020)

wibisana said:


> well *its cheapest kind of food around*, $1 gave you rice with those veggie stuff + chicken/rendang/etc. tho the pepper is like a punishment for my a**h*le



Comparing just hawker food, Malay food is considerably more exp here than Chinese/Indian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 7, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Comparing just hawker food, Malay food is considerably more exp here than Chinese/Indian


whre is sad rating when u need it


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Just registration for now. Need another day or so. Need more nominations.



See Robin, Vivi, Hancock, Yamato are all already in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> See Robin, Vivi, Hancock, Yamato are all already in


Yeah, all tops are in. 

Already added them in a separate prelim bracket to make the finals more interesting 

Will start tomorrow morning, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 7, 2020)

Watching 40 Year Old Virgin after being inspired by Jim and DDJs posts. Forgot how many naked tits are in this film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 8, 2020)

"mini" riots in some/many cities


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Happy Mid Autumn Festival



Happy fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 10, 2020)

@Sabo You are everywhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Oct 13, 2020)

what, im late for the Bday party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2020)

wibisana said:


> what, im late for the Bday party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2020)

What were you up to? Hit the casino at Sentosa?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Got like 5 weeks on annual leave stored up, because of COVID btw. How about you guys? The company keeps pushing people to take all their leave, but we can't travel anywhere.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Got like 5 weeks on annual leave stored up, because of COVID btw. How about you guys? The company keeps pushing people to take all their leave, but we can't travel anywhere.


Just go fuck around somewhere.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Just go fuck around somewhere.


Already doing that with public holidays and WFH.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 26, 2020)

Our company is slowly coming back up on sales and production. 
We had to cut hours of operation too. 
Used most of that time to go fishing 

Speaking of fishing. Got there today and they said it was canceled due to strong winds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2020)

Sabo said:


> but we can't travel anywhere



Go on a local food trip 



Yamato said:


> Speaking of fishing. Got there today and they said it was canceled due to strong winds



Seems more fun than my day, mostly just gaming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Go on a local food trip


Yeah, doing that during working hours at least 1 day a week while emailing people on my phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2020)

Looking forward to some new games next mth though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2020)

@DemonDragonJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @DemonDragonJ



Why did you mention me in this post?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 3, 2020)

Is the KCC page the only one looking distorted on desktop for you guys too 



Hope it gets restored soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday @~M~  !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 4, 2020)

Happy Belated birthday @~M~

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 9, 2020)

come on and hv Bday Party !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 9, 2020)

Party


----------



## Yamato (Nov 10, 2020)

In Taiwan we have mullet roe that is salted and dried.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2020)

Ostrich eggs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)

Happy Fri the 13th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 13, 2020)

Heheh nice gif 

We already had a rough start today at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)

Hope the weekend goes better


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

* A lil bit more and we will be back guys!

Yaaaaaay!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * A lil bit more and we will be back guys!
> 
> Yaaaaaay!*


Awesome 

I see there are already some chefs raring to go from the discussion thread

@Yamato @wibisana @Vagrant Tom @Sabo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wibisana (Nov 15, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Awesome
> 
> I see there are already some chefs raring to go from the discussion thread
> 
> @Yamato @wibisana @Vagrant Tom @Sabo


idk,i hope i can make it, it will be very busy month at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2020)

*I hope things will get sorted before the end of the month or start of December at latest  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2020)

Ya, all participants gets large avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ya, all participants gets large avy


----------



## Yamato (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah I should be ready anything for cooking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 15, 2020)

the banner of the subforum is absolutely gorgeoous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2020)

Catamount said:


> the banner of the subforum is absolutely gorgeoous



*  Thank you

I need to make a new one, Halloween passed..

Gonna make an Xmas one next!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2020)

Catamount said:


> the banner of the subforum is absolutely gorgeoous



Thanks! We have Velvet to thank lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Thanks! We have Velvet to thank lol.



*Do you want me to make a christmas one? *

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Do you want me to make a christmas one? *



Yes! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Yes! Thank you!



*Okay  

What were the dimensions again? Asking in case there are changes*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2020)

For those of you old enough to drink..

Anybody try Deschutes brewery "Super Jubel" imperial winter ale?

Got it tonight on impulse (also because the past cple years I've been trying the new holiday brews as they release), and while the price is hefty for just a 4pk of 12oz'ers, around $18, imo the taste is amazing. From the bottle: "A once-in-a-decade brew, inspired by our festive winter ale. Malt forward notes of toasted caramel, raisins, dates and figs are complemented by spicy and herbal hop aromas"

ABV is 10.4%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 21, 2020)

Wolfarus said:


> For those of you old enough to drink..
> 
> Anybody try Deschutes brewery "Super Jubel" imperial winter ale?
> 
> ...


Haven’t tried that but dang that sounds pretty good. Worth the price I’d say. I might try looking for that for thanksgiving.


And... I’ve been having issues trying to upload pics onto imgur. I think I’m the only one having this issue but is it working for others


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Haven’t tried that but dang that sounds pretty good. Worth the price I’d say. I might try looking for that for thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> And... I’ve been having issues trying to upload pics onto imgur. I think I’m the only one having this issue but is it working for others



*For me imgur has been buggin out for awhile too, keeps giving error then later works normally  *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 21, 2020)

Yamato said:


> And... I’ve been having issues trying to upload pics onto imgur. I think I’m the only one having this issue but is it working for others


Not noticing any problems with using imgur recently. I usually just relog after several mins when experiencing difficulties with uploading. That usually works

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 26, 2020)

I should try making an account then 

Heh pilgrim hat on the forum emoji logo and leaves falling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I should try making an account then


Imgur? That's gd, I find it convenient to use though only use it for photos in CC and here 



Yamato said:


> Heh pilgrim hat on the forum emoji logo and *leaves falling*


Agree, the falling leaves looks nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yamato (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2020)

I want to cook something tomorrow,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I want to cook something tomorrow,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2020)

ill try make one of these,
but for best taste it require pottery wok

and cooked use charcoal or timber/wood-fire

which i dont have, so i have to use metal wok and gas-stove

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> ill try make one of these,
> but for best taste it require pottery wok
> 
> and cooked use charcoal or timber/wood-fire
> ...


Is that apam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

But look slightly different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Is that apam


maybe?/close enough tho, we call it Serabi (Surakarta-version) or Surabi (Bandung/west java version)

taste kind of different but largely have same ingredient, but maybe it was apam modification back i the day
Indonesia/javanese apam/apem usually looks like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2020)

Malaysian Apam Balik is different tho.
Apam balik is mainly using wheat flour.
while Indonesia Apem/Serabi is using rice-flour

Apam Balik funnily have at least 3 names over here
in West Jawa/Jakarta it is called Martabak Manis (Sweet Murtabak), it is called that way since it is usually sold togheter with Real Murtabak (Jakarta people call it Egg-Martabak)

In Yogya and Surakarta we call it terang bulan (full moon), maybe it resemble one

in other cities/area we call it "kue bandung" (Bandung City-Cake)
maybe the 1st seller/introducer generally came from that city

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Malaysian Apam Balik is different tho.
> Apam balik is mainly using wheat flour.
> while Indonesia Apem/Serabi is using rice-flour
> 
> ...


Yeah, different names but mostly similar recipes 

Looks closer to Indian appam than apam balik

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

Btw, wibi making plain or with filling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Btw, wibi making plain or with filling


prolly 3 or 4 variant
plain, 
traditional (banana filling)
modern (cheese and Chocolate)
seems easy to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> prolly 3 or 4 variant
> plain,
> traditional (banana filling)
> modern (cheese and Chocolate)
> seems easy to get


Cheese/Chocolate sounds good! Happy cooking tmr and don't forget to update us with your creations pls

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2020)

it cost me $5 for those lol.

this is why i am rarely cooking (especially snacks)
i kinda hate overspending

with same amount of money, i can buy 30 ready to eat Serabi. lol. 

i will have a lot of left over flour and stuff too. 
but maybe i can make something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2020)

*I hope you guys had a lovely gobble gobble day  *

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Nov 28, 2020)

it went teribly lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

wibisana said:


> it went teribly lol


Hope it's still edible and not a total fail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Hope it's still edible and not a total fail


i still eat it lol. tho taste really weird

3 things went wrong
1. i picked wrong recipe from the net, the dough didnt expand, also it didnt taste sweet as it should
2. using wrong cooking utensil kinda hard.
3. i dont know what i am doing lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

wibisana said:


> i still eat it lol. tho taste really weird
> 
> 3 things went wrong
> 1. i picked wrong recipe from the net, the dough didnt expand, also it didnt taste sweet as it should
> ...




At least can avoid the same errors next time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2020)

using leftover rice flour i made those.
very easy, tho very time and energy consuming.

idk if this worth my time lol, since i can buy it for less than half a dollar.

nevermind, taste really good. tho i am diabetic, i shouldnt have made one. nooooooo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2020)

wibisana said:


> using leftover rice flour i made those.
> very easy, tho very time and energy consuming.
> 
> idk if this worth my time lol, since i can buy it for less than half a dollar.
> ...



Looks good wibi 

Bubur sumsum? Initially thought it was beancurd dessert 

Should be ok to indulge in something sweet once in a while, not too much though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Looks good wibi
> 
> Bubur sumsum? Initially thought it was beancurd dessert
> 
> Should be ok to indulge in something sweet once in a while, not too much though


yeah bubur sumsum
mom usually bought for me from the market back in the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2020)

wibisana said:


> yeah bubur sumsum
> mom usually bought for me from the market back in the day


Have not tasted nor tried bubur sumsum actually. Prefer stuff like pulut hitam more

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2020)

@Velvet anything we can do to help with the xmas manner's creation?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Velvet anything we can do to help with the xmas manner's creation?



*If you have any cute christmas wallpaper send them my way?

I'm still browsing and trying to find the perfect one but  

Nothing is catching my eye yet ugh!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 5, 2020)

Yamato said:


> In Taiwan we have mullet roe that is salted and dried.


Eggs.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Dec 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2020)

Ayee


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2020)

@Velvet dont stress to much about finding a perfect stock lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2020)

Happy Bday @Raiden


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Raiden



Awww thank you mystic reader!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Velvet dont stress to much about finding a perfect stock lol



* but  i like making banners*


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2020)

@Raiden happy belate birthday. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2020)

man, 2 guys in workplace (we sleep at same house) is tested positive (rapid test)

now he is trying to get swab test (to get more accurate result)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2020)

wibisana said:


> 2 guys in workplace (we sleep at same house) is tested positive


That doesn't sound good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2020)

yup. im not that worry tho. its fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2020)

@ everyone

WANT TO GET THE AVATARS SORTED OUT AND BACK TO HOW THEY WERE?


VOTE HERE

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

*A call to arms!

A lot of you probably noticed the issues with the avatars sizes, quality & so on that were raised since the forum upgrade!

And all the complaints about them have been ignored  which has caused the contests to stop, avatar & signature shops to stop, the giveaway threads to stop and just the overall use of avatar is...doing poorly!

A poll has been made, if you have the time please go vote in hopes it will finally get noticed!


*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Dec 16, 2020)

I like this winter forum theme. No snow where I’m at so this is cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 16, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I like this winter forum theme. No snow where I’m at so this is cool.



Yeah, I saw some complaints about it elsewhere but I think it's nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I like this winter forum theme. No snow where I’m at so this is cool.



*It's nice  but it doesn't fix the issues merely distracts from them

I do like the snowy tho  *

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2020)

It's snowing in NF  





Yamato said:


> I like this winter forum theme. No snow where I’m at so this is cool.





Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah, I saw some complaints about it elsewhere but I think it's nice.





Velvet said:


> *It's nice  but it doesn't fix the issues merely distracts from them
> 
> I do like the snowy tho *




Also, the snow borders around post reply area is quaint to see when typing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2020)

lost my smelling sense, pretty sure i got the Corona RN,
dude from govt asked me to get PCR swab at public-clinic tomorrow just to make sure lel

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2020)

wibisana said:


> lost my smelling sense, pretty sure i got the Corona RN,
> dude from govt asked me to get PCR swab at public-clinic tomorrow just to make sure lel


Nice knowing you.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Nice knowing you.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeaaaahh
Most definitely got it. 
I was so sad when I couldn’t smell or taste food for about ten days.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2020)

wibisana said:


> lost my smelling sense, pretty sure i got the Corona RN,
> dude from govt asked me to get PCR swab at public-clinic tomorrow just to make sure lel



*I hope you will be alright  *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2020)

wibisana said:


> lost my smelling sense, pretty sure i got the Corona RN,
> dude from govt asked me to get PCR swab at public-clinic tomorrow just to make sure lel




Praying for yr recovery wibi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 20, 2020)

2020 is almost over


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah but I think the first half of 2021 will be shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah, hopefully the new year will be better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 23, 2020)

Any plans for the holidays?
Well. I guess we can’t really do much anyways


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Xmas everyone

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A R C H A (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 29, 2020)

ok, the qurantine is done, wuhuuy
Merry Xmas guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Dec 31, 2020)

wibisana said:


> ok, the qurantine is done, wuhuuy
> Merry Xmas guys


How you feeling?

I am starting to forget what a maskless society looks like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 31, 2020)

Yamato said:


> How you feeling?
> 
> I am starting to forget what a maskless society looks like


i feel fine, only like 80-90% fine tho, bit cough, and runny nose, but goes away with regular cough medicine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone!

★* • ˚ ˚。 • ˚ ˚ ˛ ˚ ˛ •• ˚ ˚• ˚ ˚
•。★• ˚ ˚ ˛ ˚ ˛ • 。* 。• ˚ ˚• ˚ ˚
° 。 ° ˛˚˛ * _Π____*。*˚•• ˚ ˚
˚ ˛ •˛•˚ */______/~＼。˚ ˚ ˛• ˚ ˚
˚ ˛ •˛• ˚ ｜ 田田 門｜ ˚ ☃
☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆ ★ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
╔╗╔╦══╦═╦═╦╗╔╗ ★ ★ ★
║╚╝║══║═║═║╚╝║ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
║╔╗║╔╗║╔╣╔╩╗╔╝ ★ NEW YEAR ☆
╚╝╚╩╝╚╩╝╚╝═╚╝ ♥￥☆★☆★☆￥♥ ★☆ ♥♥♥ ☃



Yamato said:


> I am starting to forget what a maskless society looks like


True, it might be the new fashion even after 

Have a great new year weekend! Hopefully, this year will be better and more cookouts and fishing trips for you 



wibisana said:


> i feel fine, only like 80-90% fine tho, bit cough, and runny nose, but goes away with regular cough medicine


Welcome back wibi, glad you are recovering well 

Selamat tahun baru! Semoga tahun ini lebih baik dari yang lepas

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Years everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!!


Now that @Mysticreader mentioned fishing, I think I’m gonna do some pier fishing tomorrow  
I don’t need a license for that but the boat charters shop is in the area so I could buy my yearly license ahead of time. 
Too cold for me to do boat fishing at the moment. I might try near the end of the month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2021)

@Raiden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Raiden



I LOVE this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2021)

Do we know hwere that was?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Do we know hwere that was?




Texas.  Kinda old vid though.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 9, 2021)

Ugh sore throat. This is making me very paranoid


----------



## wibisana (Jan 13, 2021)

i want to resign my job so bad, my employer (uncle) gave me position/responsibility way above what i am capable to do, yet my salary is so low.

my wife want me to keep the job since she want to buy a house.
fucking hell

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 13, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i want to resign my job so bad, my employer (uncle) gave me position/responsibility way above what i am capable to do, yet my salary is so low.
> 
> my wife want me to keep the job since she want to buy a house.
> fucking hell


Maybe tell him you aren’t up to the task yet


----------



## wibisana (Jan 13, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Maybe tell him you aren’t up to the task yet


there is noone to fill the post

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2021)

And some perfectly well people want to commit suicide smmfh


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2021)

Just celebrated my NF birthday.  16 fucking years, bitches.  I've been a member of this forum now longer than I bet some of the recent new members have been alive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 16, 2021)

Congrats  

I wonder if someone is keeping a secure record of all these years of history


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2021)

~M~ said:


> Congrats
> 
> I wonder if someone is keeping a secure record of all these years of history



I remember it all.  You can trust me.

You're coming up on 14 years yourself in a couple of weeks.  At our ages, that's practically the same amount of time.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2021)

* 

I been here for so long omg*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

@Yamato Want to make a new convo thread since we hit 300 again?


----------



## Yamato (Jan 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Yamato Want to make a new convo thread since we hit 300 again?


Sure. Why not.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Sure. Why not.



Awesome will lock this.


----------

